# GBA Temp Moving Very, very slow?



## badbwai (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi guys, the websites been moving very slow for me for awhile now.
I know that they moved the server (or still is, not sure) 
But I believe they said it was back to normal speed.

It takes about 20-30 secs to load a page, and sometimes they don't even load at all (Times out)
I'm wondering if this happens to anyone else still?
Every other websites loads very quickly.

Also, it's not my computer, I'm positively sure of that! =)

Thanks in advance for any replies!


----------



## Capn_Makeveli (Mar 14, 2009)

Same here. I thought that I was the only one.


----------



## Mrkinator (Mar 14, 2009)

It's all the n00bs, cloggin the tubes

Cause you know. Internet is a series of tube


----------



## REALDEAL (Mar 14, 2009)

is the search function still down 4 everyone ur just me


----------



## Aimen (Mar 14, 2009)

Yeah! It's very slow! But now it's faster now!


----------



## Edgedancer (Mar 14, 2009)

GTA: Chinatown Wars has just been dumped and a fake dump of Pkmn Platinum was released and because GBAtemp is such a great site, it gets swamped with people asking for the roms.
Despite this, it is nothing compared the when Brawl was dumped.


----------



## Matt93 (Mar 15, 2009)

GBAtemp changed servers and there have been issues.  Sometimes it is fast for me, sometimes not, and sometimes I end up with an IPS driver error.


----------



## badbwai (Mar 15, 2009)

Oh I see. 
And the search function is still removed for now REALDEAL. 

Thanks for your replies guys!

Mods: Sorry I placed this in the wrong section before, I had GBATemp bookmarked there
and just forgot..My apologizes =)


----------



## Edragon (Mar 15, 2009)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> GTA: Chinatown Wars has just been dumped and a fake dump of Pkmn Platinum was released and because GBAtemp is such a great site, it gets swamped with people asking for the roms.
> Despite this, it is nothing compared the when Brawl was dumped.



Yeah.. the GTA thread in New NDS release get to 57 pages... even more than Chrono Trigger


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Mar 15, 2009)

Edragon said:
			
		

> Edgedancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still doesnt beat daigasso band brothers dx with about 1400 replies and 90 something pages.


----------



## LUGiA (Mar 19, 2009)

GBATemp is still very slow for me

will this be sorted anytime soon, keep getting page cannot be loaded


----------



## Gamer (Mar 29, 2009)

Matt93 said:
			
		

> GBAtemp changed servers and there have been issues.  Sometimes it is fast for me, sometimes not, and sometimes I end up with an IPS driver error.



Has been a while, and I'm still having the same problems... sometimes it opens fast, sometimes I get a timeout and most frequently an IPS driver error:

_The error returned was (2006): MySQL server has gone away

mySQL query error: SELECT t.tid, t.title, t.state, t.last_vote, p.*, v.member_id as member_voted FROM ibf_topics t LEFT JOIN ibf_polls p ON (p.tid=t.tid) LEFT JOIN ibf_voters v ON (v.member_id=821 and v.tid=t.tid) WHERE t.tid=139622_

Thanks for this great site, hope these problems get sorted soon!!


----------



## Rayder (Mar 29, 2009)

Server problems are problematic.  We just have to deal with it until they are ironed out.   Believe me when I say the powers that be are NOT sitting on their hands about this.  Eventually, it WILL be fixed.


----------



## Raestloz (Mar 29, 2009)

At least I know I'm not the only one having an unstable connection with GBAtemp.

Well, I hope this problem got fixed soon


----------



## Sick Wario (Mar 29, 2009)

MANY IPS errors over the last week for me


----------



## Keva (Mar 29, 2009)

Very slow for me and time outs are a frequant occurrence.


----------



## Lumstar (Mar 29, 2009)

The shout box is still disabled.


----------



## NoobInTraining[L (Mar 29, 2009)

Same here. Veeeeery slow.


----------



## zidane_genome (Mar 29, 2009)

with the news of the HD ISO loader, the site is getting DESTROYED by noobs... it'll be like this for a few more days... remember the leak of the backup loader?  yea... expect it to be 4x as bad!


----------



## wildfire95 (Apr 1, 2009)

I get this error as well xD

Prehaps we should get a seperate server for downloads? Leaving the DB and HTTP to load faster?


----------

